# AZOO Plant Grower Bed



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm thinking of ordering these substrate, for future tank setup project, and would like to know if anybody have tried this and what your experience using the product was... Thanks in advance!


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

khanzer22 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering these substrate, for future tank setup project, and would like to know if anybody have tried this and what your experience using the product was... Thanks in advance!


not good as Amazonia or other ADA substrates, also more expensive than them,,,, not recommended stuff


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I asked this question a while back, here is the thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/70748-azoo-plant-grower-bed.html


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input Superwen...

Aha! Thanks for the link joshvito... Did you end up buying it? What's experience with this substrate?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

i haven't tested it yet.
It does sound promising though.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

I chose Azoo over Amazonia because they don't need to go through the cycling process. Like it so far, buffers water well.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

darkoon said:


> I chose Azoo over Amazonia because they don't need to go through the cycling process. Like it so far, buffers water well.


Gotcha... I also like their dark color ones, I dig it! Now I have to find someone selling them for cheap or with FREE shipping (for bulk order) at least... I think I'm gonna need at least 6 of them because I believe it's 2lbs or so lighter than Amazonia per bag...


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

The only places I found it offered are...
This one has bulk pricing too.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/4014/AZOO-Plant-Substrate

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-substrate.html


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I called aquaticeco the other day and they said they don't have the dark ones... Got that answer right away after just browsing and looking at their online images instead of checking the actual item 

EDIT: Just found out that Marine Depot sells them too but the Black is currently out of stock :/


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I ordered a couple of bags of the natural from Marine Depot (shipping is cheap all things considered). From the pictures I have seen its similar in color to ADA Africana - which is substrate my Syngonathus liked. The Africana kept for a year before it started to breakdown into dust.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Still hoping to find and buy the dark color version of it... Any leads will be greatly appreciated


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.petstore.com/


----------

